# Bringing dog into Spain



## joi2009 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi - we are moving from the US to SW France and are landing in BCN. We are bringing our dog and I have researched what I can on the Internet re documentatio but I don't want to be surprised when we land. Do anyone have any experience with "importing" a dog. Thx in advance for your help
Jo


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

How are you bringing the dog? Flying it or driving it in?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> How are you bringing the dog? Flying it or driving it in?


she says flying it into Barcelona..


----------



## joi2009 (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> she says flying it into Barcelona..


We are flying in from USA Thx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I presume you are then using a company that has arranged the flight for your dog? If so they should have everything covered. If not, does your dog have the rabies jab, microchip etc? If from the States then was your pet innoculated for Rabies ages ago?

Animals from the USA and Canada may enter Spain if they have:

◦a valid Veterinary Certificate (stating owners details, a description of the 
◦animal, details of identification and vaccinations)
◦valid rabies vaccines
◦a tattoo or a microchip (compatible with standards ISO-11784)
The cage or carrier must be labeled with the owners name, and their (or a nominated person's) address and contact numbers in Spain.

Once in Spain, a Spanish vet can issue an EU Pet Passport allowing travel within Europe. 

◦The web site of the Spanish embassy in Washington DC provides 
◦comprehensive information:


----------



## joi2009 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes he has had rabies shots. I have checked out a site which talks about a Pet Passport but I believe they are only avail in Europe but they can be updated in USA and Canada. I did find a form which has to be signed by a vet and 1 govt. dept. (FYI, mapaus.org)
Thanks for your help. I have been investigating landing in France as that is where we will be living, but the flights to SW France were too many and long for our dog.
The members of the French site are equally generous with their information
Adios!
Jo


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

is your vet not able to ensure you have the right forms? good luck


----------



## joi2009 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would hope she could. I was interested in a stories about people who had been thru the process and what pitfalls to avoid.
Thx again
Jo


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

to be honest I have not heard of any so long as all documentation is correct. Most people drive their dogs in/out though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> to be honest I have not heard of any so long as all documentation is correct. Most people drive their dogs in/out though


from the US??


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

lol no sorry I didn't mean from the US, just the majority of transported dogs in general are driven


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> lol no sorry I didn't mean from the US, just the majority of transported dogs in general are driven


I know

I just couldn't resist


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I know
> 
> I just couldn't resist


You little tinker.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you on the same flight as the dog? Find out where you can collect it from as soon as you land. We spent nearly an hour finding wher to pick ours up when she landed at Alicante, but were prepared for this by being there 90 mins ahead of the flight landing.


----------

